# Feliz ´"Día de la Memoria"



## norma 126

Como hoy es feriado aquí en Argentina y realmente no se muy bien como se festeja, aproveché la ocación para hacer un rico "asado de seso" (¿será un festejo apropiado?)
En fin...Feliz feriado a todos los argentinos.


----------



## coquis14

¡Militares nunca más!


----------



## norma 126

Pero Coquis...te fuiste a elegir la imagen!!!
¿No tenías otro militar a mano? Habiendo tantos represores odiados por todo el mundo justo viniste a poner la foto de uno que es muy odiado por unos pero muy querido por otros. 
Cuidado que ésto puede traer cola.


----------



## coquis14

Con este sí no hay duda de lo que quería decir.


----------



## norma 126

Ok, pero si vas a escribir "Militares nunca más", te sugiero que acompañes la frase con ésta.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En recuerdo a los amigos argentinos que perdí en aquellas fechas, me adhiero a esta iniciativa de Norma, con la esperanza de que nada de eso se vuelva a reproducir nunca más en ningún sitio.


----------



## cacarulo

Víctor Pérez said:


> En recuerdo a los amigos argentinos que perdí en aquellas fechas, me adhiero a esta iniciativa de Norma, con la esperanza de que nada de eso se vuelva a reproducir nunca más en ningún sitio.


Me temo que se sigue produciendo, y en países occidentales, que siempre nos resultan más respetables que los de Europa del Este, Asia, África...


----------



## bb008

¡Dios!, ojala yo pudiera decir lo mismo parece que a Venezuela se la borro la memoria...

Feliz Día para los amigos Argentinos.

Saludos.-


----------



## Mirlo

Ni me hagan hablar de Noriega, que aunque fue pasajero dejó un amargo sabor. Feliz día a todos mis amig@s argentinos.


----------

